# THE GATE arrives on limited-edition Blu-ray on February 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *The Gate*
> 
> Street Date: 2/28/17
> Blu-ray™ SRP: $39.97
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

All these oldies are so expensive 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> All these oldies are so expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


The horror market is having to go the way of collectors limited editions in order to be made. Sadly the market has shrunk since the turn of the century and a lot of the catalog market is going this way

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

